# White bread or brown bread?



## babyfromgod

Does anyone here eat white bread and did you eat it when pregnant. I eat it now but am wondering whether i should switch to brown when i am pregnant next time. Did anyone here eat white bread while pregnant? It surely can't be that bad if you eat enough fruit and veg to get you nutrients?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I ate everything and anything when pregnant.


----------



## Vickie

I ate white bread throughout my pregnancy (well I ate white bread period at that point). Next pregnancy I'll eat whole wheat because that's what I eat now


----------



## amielh

I eat wholemeal (brown) bread before my pregnancy and throughout..
Wholemeal is better for you than white bread as it is a lower GI food. Therefore it raises your blood sugar levels more slowly making you feel fuller for longer and it also gives you more energy over a longer period of time.


----------



## Inge

amielh said:


> I eat wholemeal (brown) bread before my pregnancy and throughout..
> Wholemeal is better for you than white bread as it is a lower GI food. Therefore it raises your blood sugar levels more slowly making you feel fuller for longer and it also gives you more energy over a longer period of time.

wss ^^
I love wholemeal bread but OH doesnt mind. We usually get 1 of each and they go in the freezer for toast. I think brown tastes better then white and its more filling or it could just be me


----------



## amielh

No I agree I think brown tastes better to. I use brown everything bread, rice, pasta. OH doesnt like brown bread though so I have to buy one of each too.. Men hey..


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

I ate white bread, I dislike the taste of brown bread not sure why.


----------



## charlotte-xo

I ate white bread but ive switched to brown now.

<3


----------



## fatburnquest

brown bread


----------

